# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Itinraire du Cavalier [Sources]

## Roland Chastain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Itinraire du Cavalier



Dmonstration d'un algorithme pour trouver un chemin passant sur toutes les cases du damier, sans jamais passer deux fois sur la mme case. Adapt d'un script Lua.

https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Knight%27s_tour#Lua

Exemple d'utilisation de la bibliothque Cairo.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Roland Chastain

Avec le dessin des cases, c'est mieux.  :;): 



```

```

----------


## anapurna

salut 

pour l'initialisation de ton board 
tu peut crire FillChar(board,x*y*SizeOf(integer),UNVISITED);plutt que d'utiliser les boucles 


ton tableau de moves tu aurais trs bien pu lcrire comme ceci 



```

```


j'aurais fait quelque amelioration dans le DrawPath



```

```

sinon c'est intressant  :;):

----------


## Roland Chastain

@anapurna

Merci pour le coup d'il et les suggestions.  ::ccool::

----------


## Roland Chastain

Ajout une version Lazarus.  ::):

----------

